# My place of sanctuary



## coldte (Nov 26, 2009)

thought you might like to see my shop


----------



## Kermit (Nov 26, 2009)

How big is it? Is that a 10" swing?

any other machines in there with you?


Have I got any more questions?
Kermit


----------



## 1Kenny (Nov 26, 2009)

Cool coldte,

Is that a tach on the front of it?

Kenny


----------



## coldte (Nov 27, 2009)

1Kenny  said:
			
		

> Cool coldte,
> 
> Is that a tach on the front of it?
> 
> Kenny


Hi, yes it is a tacho it displays the speed when you turn the dial, bog standard really,a few mods visible ,travel limit switch installed after near disaster, replaced most allen screws(chinese crap, had to replace shear pin on leadscrew after the aforementioned near miss.
cheers coldte


----------



## coldte (Nov 27, 2009)

Kermit  said:
			
		

> How big is it? Is that a 10" swing?
> 
> any other machines in there with you?
> 
> ...


\\hi, Yes there are several , a Lux Mill weighing about 900lb heavily modded with gas strut , dc motor drive on x and y axis , lighting , El cheapo dro which is sufficient for the work i have done upto now . Also a smaller mill that i made up out of an xy table and the mill from the lathe ( found it awkward to use) motor was rubbish so fitted treadmill motor works ok but needs new drive belt wrong pitch belt fitted ,a really old drill press i got cheap and restored,a metal work bandsaw(4 1/2 inch) usual model had it 27 years been a good machine. 180 amp mig Homemade cutter grinder(well endmills really) a large woodwork bandsaw and the usual tooling associated with working for yourself .I tried to take pictures but because the lighting was poor were not very good,i will try again


----------



## cfellows (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey Coldte,

Nice looking set up. I'm considering a cheap DRO for my Mill/Drill. What kind do you have?

Chuck


----------



## coldte (Nov 27, 2009)

cfellows  said:
			
		

> Hey Coldte,
> 
> Nice looking set up. I'm considering a cheap DRO for my Mill/Drill. What kind do you have?
> 
> Chuck


Hey chuck ,The dro was purchase from Harry uk on fleabay i think i paid about £ 132 for it , nothing like the expensive ones ,you get horizontal,*2 18 inch and 12 inch plus a 12 inch for the x axis ,it display in metric and inch but the only other thing i think is the ability to 1/2 a reading.for me it suits my work well (plus or minus 3 inch) but as usual it depends what you want , i do find it useful.I hope this helps.
regards coldte


----------

